# What type of Spray Equipment should I use for this job?



## Colorworks (Aug 18, 2010)

*Any opinions on best texture sprayer out there?*

Hi
I am a painting contractor with over 25 years experience, based in Florida for the last couple years.
Moved down from New York and realized very quickly that this has to be the spray capital of the world!!
I am very familiar with spray rigs for paint, have everything from Titan 440's to Speedflow 8900's and everything inbetween.
But when it comes to texture coating I've alot of different opinions on what type of machine to use.
I have a job starting in about 4 weeks and the coating requirements are as follows
Sherwin Williams UltraCrete Medium Texture Latex on around 30,000 SF of tilt wall.
The Sherwin Williams UltraCrete Specs say that the Graco TexSpray GTX2000EX
will handle the job, I find this hard to believe.
I would think that the Graco GM1030 or HTX2030 is what I need, but I know re-packing these machines and parts are extremely expensive.
Would any machine out there be able to do the job without a seperate
compressor?
Seems like there are a lot of very experinced Painting Contractors on this website.
Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.

Thank You


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

Do you have a compressor for the Graco TexSpray GTX2000EX ??
If not you can use a Graco RTX1500 with an integrated compressor on board, I have one and it woks pretty good but I haven't use it on big projects like the one you are asking about.
Make sure you get the fine finish kit is free


----------



## CK_68847 (Apr 17, 2010)

We have a texspray htx 2030 and a gas powered graco hopper also. We had to do a 200,000 square foot building so we bought the 2030. It depends on the size of your building I would say. If your building is 50,000 sq ft for example the hopper would probably work. The building is going to take longer to spray out with the hopper but it is a lot less messy. It will leave the same type of sand finish or texure. 

If you do use the 2030 ,I will say this once you get the hang of it you can spray a ton in a day. You have to make sure to have your pressure settings correct or you will have paint everywhere. The rep will also probably tell you it can cover the building in one coat, but that is untrue. We put the texture on and went back over it with regular paint. We also did the same when using the hopper on other jobs. I do think you could two coat the sand finish to make it look decent with the 2030. I dont think you could with the hopper. Either way, I think you are better off going over the sand finish with regular paint by spraying and back rolling because you get more of a uniform coat


----------

